# New pics, caribe and reds



## Ralf (Jul 4, 2004)




----------



## Ralf (Jul 4, 2004)

And the pleco


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Nice,how big are they?


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

I like those p's, and that pleco looks like a soldier!


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

I like those p's, and that pleco looks like a tank!


----------



## Ralf (Jul 4, 2004)

RB 32 said:


> Nice,how big are they?
> [snapback]1090061[/snapback]​


Biggest red 25 cm, caribe 14 cm


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I LOVE the cariba.







All of these pictures are getting me really excited for getting my babies!! What kind of pleco is that? I've never seen a red one before I don't think. I never get to see exotic fish like that in my area.
~Taylor~


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice pygos


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

your reds are f*cking awesome


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

I love the pleco


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Caribas are looking Sweet, Raaaallllllf!


----------

